# Residential Caravans



## Micksantacruz (Dec 1, 2012)

Thinking of putting a residential caravan on some spare land we have. Would it need permission been a caravan ? Was thinking of one about 28ft long and would put it on a concerete base. 2nd question is there any sites in portugal that sell second hand caravans.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

What's the land designated as? but if you intend putting down a concrete base then yes, but even putting down flags as a support could be an issue, you next issue regardless of base would be water, sewage and power.

A visit to your Camara Engineers department asking a hypothetical question should give you the answers


----------



## Micksantacruz (Dec 1, 2012)

Its green belt land. Water is already there and there are propertys across the road so sewage and electric should not be a problem.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If it's Rustica your unlikely to get permission, there isn't really land here called green belt, what does it say on paperwork, have you checked against the Camara's DPM whether it falls into areas designated as Urbano? is the road tarmaced?


----------

